# JDBC-Treiber-Fehlermeldung



## Gast (25. Jan 2005)

Hi Leute!

Wir haben hier ein kleines Programm geschrieben und haben nun ein Problem mit dem Datenbankzugriff (SQL DB)bzw. mit dem Treiber(JDBC).

java.lang.ClassNotFoundException...

Wir haben eine Applikation geschrieben. Wir haben auch versucht den Treiber(.jar) in das Projekt einzufügen....jBuilder kann ihn jedoch nicht öffnen
Wir nutzen für das Programm JBuilder Foundation.
Hoffen uns kann jemand weiterhelfen?! ???:L 


JAVA FOREVER!!! :wink:


----------



## foobar (25. Jan 2005)

Benutz die Suche


----------



## thE_29 (25. Jan 2005)

Also dass das JBuilder net kann glaub ich net, da ich JBuilder use und der das eigentlich alles kann 

Der kann hinzufügen zu jar archiven oder nur zum Projekt. Kommt immer drauf an wie man es einstellt.

Desweiteren kann man das per Hand auch zusammenfügen, siehe FAQ!


----------



## AlArenal (25. Jan 2005)

Naja.. also wenn man eh nur die freie Foundation Version vom JBuilder benutzt (weil die kommerziellen Versionenunbezahlbar sind), kann man auch gleich Netbeans oder Eclipse nehmen


----------



## Gast (25. Jan 2005)

hat alles geklappt!
funzt also auch mit der Foundation Version! 
trotzdem danke!
MFG


----------

